# Pioneer P9 users



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, I'm working on the setting segment of the DEX-P9 unit. I'm trying to set the clock and brightness controls, and the manual states that I must be in the "initial setting screen" to do this. But I cannot see or reach this menu. Does anyone know?

Thanks for your input and help.


----------



## Silvercar (Apr 21, 2008)

Your head unit need's to be off.

Take your remote controller and slide the slider open.

Push the "shift" button and this will get you to the initial setting screen.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

got it, I will give a whirl. thanx


----------

